# Question about rear seat for '68 GTO



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a question, and maybe it is obvious, but I want to make sure. Anyways, are the back seats of a 1968-69 GTO the same for both the coupe and the convertible? In other words can you take the rear seats from a coupe and have them fit properly in a convertible (or the other way around)?


----------



## RealRed70 (Sep 17, 2013)

No you can not interchange rear seats with hardtops and convertibles. The convertible seat is much narrower. 68/69 seats are the same dimensions, but use different seat frames for the hardtops than the convertibles.


----------



## RealRed70 (Sep 17, 2013)

Do you need a rear seat? If so what for, convert. or hardtop?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, I have a 1968 convertible as my project car and I 1969 coupe as a parts car. My current car has a set of '68 upholstered seats (front and rear), but the front seats were shot so I sold them and then I acquired a set of '69 upholstered front seats. The parts car coupe has a perfect rear seat upholstered in '69 upholstery (which matches my newly acquired front seats). So I was wondering either the seat bottom or seat back from the coupe would fit my convertible. 

I have a rear seat for my convertible, but it does not match my front seats and the upholstery needs minor repairing. So now it looks like I new seat (seat cover) for my convertible.


----------



## RealRed70 (Sep 17, 2013)

69 convertible seat cover will solve your problem.


----------

